# Ariens Deluxe 30 Stator Output LED Lights



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello all. New member from NY. I know the LED Light installation is covered in detail. What I can not find anyplace is if the Deluxe model also has a 60 Watt output? I know the Platinum does for the Handwarmers. The Deluxe does not have them.

I am planning on a very custom (3) head Sound-Off LED Bar install. 36 Watts total at 3amps. I have all the parts (rect., etc.). Just wondering about the output.

Any ideas? Thanks, stay safe.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

LED Man NY said:


> Hello all. New member from NY. I know the LED Light installation is covered in detail. What I can not find anyplace is if the Deluxe model also has a 60 Watt output? I know the Platinum does for the Handwarmers. The Deluxe does not have them.
> 
> I am planning on a very custom (3) head Sound-Off LED Bar install. 36 Watts total at 3amps. I have all the parts (rect., etc.). Just wondering about the output.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks, stay safe.


You may want asking Ariens themselves for an accurate answer unless someone here already did the homework for your particular model. 
Good Luck


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum LED man. 

I do not have your specific answer, but I can tell you I have a deluxe 30, with dealer installed hand warmers. I ran my rig like this for most of last winter (picked it up new Oct of 2013) and had no issues with the hand warmers not getting warm enough. March of this year I did the LED upgrade with (2) 10 watt CREE flood lights. I switched my set up to have either the stock head light on or the LED's as I did not want to have both drawing power at the same time. Video below






This summer I went a little overboard and added in some LED tail lights onto the same circuit (shown on the below video, in the last few minutes). I know zero point squat about electronics, but I feel all my LED's are drawing less power than my stock headlight, so I feel I am not over working my stator.






I hope this helps you out. If not, I understand. Good luck.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the unfrozen tundra.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Probably gonna have to talk to Ariens to make sure of the stator output.


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Liftoff....thank you! Very interesting that your dealer installed the hand warmers on a Deluxe. I would assume they did not change the stator? Do you know if you were billed for it? Thanks again, I will post my video after the holidays I hope. I have a triple LED head I want to install, along with some warning LEDs on order. Happy holidays. Mark in NY.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I have the deluxe 28 .I installed the hand warmers from Ariens along with 2 led lights and have no problems with running all 3 at the same time. You should be ok with your setup.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Lone raider you're not saying how many watts your lights pull and as he would close to a 60 w draw we said to verify with Ariens to verify the stators output.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

LED Man NY said:


> Liftoff....thank you! Very interesting that your dealer installed the hand warmers on a Deluxe. I would assume they did not change the stator? Do you know if you were billed for it? Happy holidays. Mark in NY.


I'm 99.9% sure the dealer kept the same stator. I did inquire with Ariens on their channel on this forum, but have yet to hear back from them. My hunch is they do not want to comment due to liability reasons coupled with a few lawyer type BS things.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

The Ariens heated grips use about 30 watts/ 1.5 amps..the leds use 4 watts each .So I am using approx. 40 watts total.. The deluxe 28 puts out 50 to 60 watts max. I.ve been running this setup for 2 years and its worked fine.
http://www.amazon.com/Ariens-Heated-Handwarmer-Kit-72101400/dp/B005E4C2QC


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Led lights and harness pics/ This setup works perfect for my machine as it a 2009 /2010/11 model deluxe 28 . The pics here are mine but THIS you tube video is from another Ariens poster. My machine is the same as this one, I just added another light and heated grips. This model does have auto-turn . Its on the left side handle with a lever.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Heated grips installed and led's.... Guess I'm post happy as I haven't been on this forum lately as I have been in between moves//
If you add a Melt Buddy the Lever goes on the right side handle bar
and looks pretty cool.


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Loneraider, your the man. So if anyone is following this post, I did contact Ariens direct. They told me the Deluxe AND Platinum models DO have the same stator. This is good for me! I will hopefully be doing my install around new years, with pics and a video to follow. It should be bright! Thanks, Merry Xmas to all. Mark in NY.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Great news, keep us updated .Merry Xmas to you and your family.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I looked up the charging coil rating and here's what I found: for the 08200909 Ariens AX 291 cc engine (used on the 2013 Deluxe 30): 60 watts A/C. P/n 20001111.
 
Also, the Arien AX 254 cc & the AX 291 cc engines both have charging coils rated at 60 watts as well. My guess is there are 60 watts so the dealer can add heated grips as a add-on extra.


----------

